# Subtle



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice. And it is good to have you back.


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_Thank ya, it's goot to be back..._









_Watercolor_


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

Loke said:


> Nice. And it is good to have you back.


+1


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_Grazie..._


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

WOW !!!! :shock:

Da _Quill_ is back..... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_Gracias 45... Luv the avatar bruthaa!!!_


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

Quill, how do you get the glar off the water so well in those photographs? do you use a polarized lense or something. I really like your photographs and i have been trying to take some similar ones but even in the shadows i still get lots of glare off the water.

if you are willing to share a few tips i would really appreaciate it.

thanks,


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_Shoot with your back to the sun or right angle to the sun on a sunny day... Overcast is the worst for glare but still worth the effort... In the shade underexpose but keep an eye for which angle has less glare... No magic formula really, watch the LCD, shoot manually and I routinely underexpose pics for saturation and contrast it also helps with glare..._

_Still worth showing but mucho glare in this one..._


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

thanks for the tips. i'll try those out.


----------



## browntrout (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks Quill---I enjoyed your great pictures on the old DWR site. Now
more great artistry.

Regards,
Browntrout


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_Thank ya..._


----------



## fishing0422 (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for sharing Quill. You are a very talented photographer. As soon as my pictures are half your caliber, I'll start sharing them too


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_Thanks... Get'em up here I like to see pics too, dawgawnit!!!_


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Mr. Quill, excellent work as always. Do you sell your prints, or have a gallery of some sort? I'm sure it's been posted before but i'm I'm too lazy to look it up. Nice work!


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_No sir, not as of yet... I plan to put something together on Photonet but haven't as of late..._


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Be sure to let us know when you do. I for one would like to buy some prints, and i'm sure I'm not the only one either.


----------

